# USA Today reports twins born on easter.... Mare EMACIATED!



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

This kinda crap makes me sick! that poor mare. I hope people donate some food to them. or better yet... take that mare and foals! 


Rare twin horses born on Easter defy odds - TODAY.com


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh my goodness! Would that poor mare even be considered a 1 on the body scale?! If I was closer, I'd take her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

WHY are the news reporting on cute little babies when their mom is basically on her death bed?!

Personalities? What about HEALTH? 

Ughhh


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

The babies look like they got all the nutrients.... Mama looks to me like she was fed, her coat is healthy and she doesn't have starvation hairs. I wonder if her belly was so round that they owner wrote the weight loss off as pregnancy? Although, I would imagine those hips would have stuck out a mile even with 2 babies in the belly....


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

that mare did not get proper nutrition throughout pregnancy. no matter twins or not


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

farmpony84 said:


> *The babies look like they got all the nutrients*.... Mama looks to me like she was fed, her coat is healthy and she doesn't have starvation hairs. I wonder if her belly was so round that they owner wrote the weight loss off as pregnancy? A*lthough, I would imagine those hips would have stuck out a mile even with 2 babies in the belly....*


Yes they would have.

I don't see a healthy coat, but I don't see a straggly coat either. Blaming her age (she's apparently 20) is what they're resulted to. But rumor is they are now feeding her and she's getting supplements. Thank the lord.. but still not cool that they allowed that to happen.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Look what I found






ALSO gave birth to twins 3 years ago. look at the difference in condition.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh that poor mare... regardless of the circumstances, it's really surprising that there's a report on this with a picture like that... Do they really not realize there's something very very wrong?


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

The OLD story only came out when they, AC and Today show got calls about this blasting them for the mare looking like this.

It was NOT mentioned in the articles that first appeared.

And from dealing with people who neglect animals? OLD OLD OLD is the story they all tell.

Pregnancy was accidental. They weren't even there when mare went into labor, neighbor had to call. And this is neglect, plain and simple.

I worked for breeding operations where mares were in late teens and early 20's and they did NOT look like this.

Woman is an idiot.

And the AC I talked to about this? Chris? When he told me, AND this was before the OLD OLD OLD storyline was added, he said horse was fine...I asked him if he had horses, he said he was animal control officer, I asked him did he know anything about horses, he said he was an animal control officer.

Which means, he knows nothing about horses.

It has only been after the outrage of this, that the old and accident story has been told.

Which to me? Says they bred her on purpose, and haven't fed her.

Because if the accident/old had anything to do with this? You can bet your rear they would have been saying that right up front.

And also tells you mare had no vet care either.

Morons.

And if not feeding mare? How they think they are going to afford milk replacer is beyond me, at 70 plus for 24 lb bucket and they go through that in less than one week with one foal, and have two?

And people want to defend the owner, saying no one should have said anything? Makes you wonder what type of condition theirs are in.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Hopeful update.

Story is that Dept of AG has gotten involved and they and Tifton AC are seizing the 3.

And may be pressing charges too.

Hope so, as they won't make it.

And for foal to take to bucket when mama is right there at that young an age, tells me foal is already starving too.


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Glad something is being done. This really peeved me off this morning!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I am also disgusted that the article was reported as a "twin" story and not an abuse story.
I don't breed, mostly bc I learned it wasn't easy from my original Vet. He kept ~40 SB broodmares and told me that some breeders feed as much as 20 lbs of grain/day to broodmare in their last months. I KNOW that they need the extra calories. THIS mare looks like she's been scrounging on scrub grass. I had to comment and post to FB. She looks like she's at death's door.
There is enough shame to go around. =/


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

my 21 year old mare with her colt last year. 

OLD doesn't mean emaciated!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Corporal said:


> *I am also disgusted that the article was reported as a "twin" story and not an abuse story.*


This had to be a case of the reporter not being an animal person and buying the explanation of her being old, carrying twins, and just birthing.

The good news is, the ignorance of the reporter brought the case to the news and something is being done about it.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Update I was given is that State Ag Vet is going to be involved BUT that due to condition of mare, they are not going to be able to move her?

BS.

Leave her there and let her get worse is what they will be doing.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Well, I can't judge their intentions, but hopefully they will be supervising .. at the VERY least .. maybe even managing her care.

What state was this in?

Ah, yes ... Georgia.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I heard that food has been donated and she was going to be seeing an equine nutritionist today/soon?


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Evidently, she was too weak to get on the trailer. I agree that it is best to treat her there, as long as the owner and local BO is told HANDS OFF!!

So sad.....


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm glad the story got the attention that it did.. the mare and babies deserve better, for sure.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I want to slap that AC Officer upside the head. Anyone else?

How old and giving birth means instant emanciation, I do not know. Remember they advertised that horse that was over 40 years old? Did he look like that?

NO! Then why should she? Cause she gave birth? Hell, more the reason the stuff her full of food so she makes good milk.

Makes me sick.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

Holly crap. Don Quixote wants his horse back.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Everyone always resorts to age. 

This is a 22 year old Morgan mare, in foal, at ten months, that I just took yesterday. So, please.
I hope some knowledgeable is actually going in there and looking after this mare.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

It looks like there is another pregnant paint mare in the background of the video...


----------



## LouieThePalomino (Dec 15, 2012)

Omg I bet she just bought her an thought she could just leave her in the pasture intill she foaled. I actually thought that it was a video of a rescue horse that happened to be pregnant but no, she was still with her owner.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

It is ridiculous that her neighbors had more of an idea on what was happening with her horses than she did. And this reporter should be ashamed of himself for making this a news story and not reporting it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Nationwide concern for horse » Local News » Tifton Gazette

Nationwide concern for horse
Animal Control issues statement on mare that gave birth to twins

Latasha Everson/The Tifton Gazette
CNHI

TIFTON — The mare named “Baby Girl,” owned by Mayo and Lori Tucker of Tifton, who gave birth to twin foals Easter morning has caused a lot of controversy with concerns from people from all across the United States who say the horse appears to be malnourished after seeing photos of the animal on the Internet.

As of Thursday afternoon, the Tifton-Tift County Animal Shelter has received more than 100 calls from across the United States from horse owners and lovers since Wednesday afternoon, says Regenia Wells, director of the Tifton-Tift County Animal Shelter/Animal Control.

She said she and three inspectors with the Georgia Department of Agriculture’s Equine Division went to the home of the owners Thursday morning and again that afternoon. She said the mare is under a veterinarian’s care.

“The vet is working on her and gave her antibiotics. She’s on a eating program. We’ll look after her,” Wells said. “We’ll just take it one day at a time.”

She said both the local animal control and the Georgia Department of Agriculture’s Equine Division will be monitoring the mare. She noted that the foals are “real healthy.”

She said all three horses will remain with their owners.

In response to other inquiries about the Tuckers possibly receiving any citations, etc., Wells said she was not at liberty to discuss the matter any further.

She released the following statement in an e-mail to The Gazette Thursday afternoon, “Within 24 hours of this story airing on our local news, the Tifton-Tift County Animal Control director and the Georgia Department of Agriculture’s Equine Protection agents responded to the residence. The owners are cooperating and all of the horses are now under a veterinarian’s care. We appreciate the outpouring of concern and want to assure you, we work diligently to prevent animal cruelty. Please rest assured this situation will be closely monitored, but due to the ongoing investigation, information is confidential at this time.”



To contact reporter Latasha Everson, call 382-4321.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

According to comments, all three are under 24/7 vet direction. 

"Just received via email (4-4-13) from the Director of Animal Control in Tifton, GA, reference the mare and twin foals:

"In response to your message concerning the mare and her twins: Within 24 hours of this story airing on our local news, the Tifton-Tift County Animal Control Director and the Georgia Department of Agriculture Equine Protection Agents responded to the residence. The owners are cooperating and all the horses are now under a Veterinarians care.
We appreciate the outpouring of concern and want to assure you, we work diligently to prevent animal cruelty. Please rest assured this situation will be closely monitored but due to the ongoing investigation, information is confidential at this time.
Regenia Wells
Director 
Animal Control"

""This has already been reported to the Ga. Dept. of Ag (GDA) and an inspector was there first thing this morning. Violations have been left with the owners and a vet has also been out to examine the mare and foals. This appears to be a situation of ignorance. The owners have already been to the feed store and purchased all of the feeds, vitamins, etc. for the mare (and foals) as recommended by the inspector. Animal Control was also called and they went out to the farm, too. The GDA is required to allow the owners to comply and that is what is happening right now. 
Thank you for your concern and for reporting this to me. I will be monitoring this closely with my contacts at the GDA.
Best Regards,
patty"

And here is a little tidbit of info: Nationwide concern for horse » Local News » Tifton Gazette

ETA: Dang WSA, you beat me!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Sorry! LOL
But you did have some quotes that I didn't have!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I saw this a few days ago, and from all the comments it seemed that enough people were reporting it to AC. 
So I sent the reporter an email, I understand that he's probably not a horse person, but do you really have to be to notice that an animal is starving? 

Anyway, of course, I got no response.


----------

